# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript >  نیاز به همکاری اکشن اسکریپت3

## fanoosi

سلام دوستان
کسی هست در زمینه اکشن اسکریپت به من کمک کنه.البته با پرداخت هزینه
در صورت امکان به 09100616718 از طریق واتساپ یا تلفونی اطلاع بدید
ممنون

----------


## suraty

سلام،
برای همکاری نه، ولی توی وبلاگم چندتا بازی جالب فلش هست که شاید مفید باشه.

narmafzaria.blogfa.com

----------

